# Seeding/overseeding questions



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I am wanting to seed bare areas left over from large compost piles and tractor ground damage created from loading manure.
I want to plant O-grass/Timothy mix seed. The ground is pretty roughed up, little growth above ground. I spread compost on bare areas. My plan is to spread seed, then use York rake to cover seed slightly with compost. Each field has a spot like this that's about 1/4-1/2 acre each.

1. Will this be adequate for new seeded areas?

Another idea along thos lines I'd like to discuss is overseeing the fields where fresh compost was just spread. My plan is to broadcast seed, then go over it lightly with 8' York rake to work it lightly into new compost top dressing.

2. Will this be adequate preparation to grow seed?
3. If I do this seeding this week (last week of March) will the seed have taken hold well enough to withstand a first cutting in 2 months (tractors, rakes, bakers) assuming adequate rainfall & warmth. Should be warming up in a few weeks.
4. Will it be able to withstand summer heat as long as it's not a bad drought?

5: (on edit) does this seed mix and price sound reasonable?
14lbs O grass & 6 lbs Tim per acre @ $2.36 per lb or $47.20/acre?
That sounds high to me.

Plan B would be to seed bare areas where compost was stored and oversees in fall. I know that's a better plan, but was wondering if anyone had success planting forage grasses in spring.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

The orchard grass is far more likely to take hold with a spring seeding than the timothy. Wheel traffic in two months shouldn't be too hard on it. If we get an overly hot summer, it might all die. Might not.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

The big bare spots where I had piles will be fine because I will skip them in first cutting and just go around them.
It's the overseeding I'm more concerned about.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Price here per 50# bag depending on variety / Timothy $135to$175 / Orchards Grass $110to$150


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Price seems reasonable to a little low. I agree with hi tech that the orchard grass will probably take in the bare spots, but spring Timothy is a real crapshoot. As for overseeding, I have never had any luck broadcasting. Are there any no till drills for rent in your area?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

There probably are, but the seed salesman actually thought that using a York rake to scratch the surface and cover with lose compost was a good idea. He said he thought seed drills were frequently set too low. 
Then again, I'm sure he'd like to sell me 50 acres worth of seed. Seemed pretty conscientious though.


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm with the rest of them...the OG will most likely take in the bare spot if you have the soil a little roughed up. I won't hold me breath for the Timothy to come up though. Like any seed planting, seed-to-soil contact and not planting too deep are the two biggest factors to germination.

Roughing up soil with York rake isn't a bad idea, it's certainly a nobile try. I'm not much familiar with compost on fields, but from what I understand it can be a little fluffy. I'd maybe come back through with a cultipacker and roll it in after seeding to get better seed-soil contact. Even when we drill stands the the press wheels are set right, we'll still follow up drilling with a cultipacker pass. Good luck.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Does Timothy grow well along field edges? Where there's more shade? Or is it a bright, hot sun kind of grass? 
I cut a lot of trees down this winter to open up some fields. Lots of bare areas along fields edge. Would like to plant Timothy in hope that it might take hold.


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

It should as long as soil pH is somewhat neutral. If there were any walnut trees in there, that might prevent or delay germination of any seed (I'm not up & up on walnut trees...not sure how long germination toxicity exists in soil after tree removal).

I've had great stands of Timothy where no trees border field edges. It just doesn't handle the low soil moisture conditions as well as the other cool-season grasses do. It has poor seedling vigor compared to OG or Brome, so it just takes longer for it to develop the branching root system...that's why we'll wait for late-summer/fall to start straight Timothy stands...those fall rains help it along.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

We definitely have better success seeding Timothy in the fall. It just takes one hot dry spell to kill spring seeded Timothy


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I think you are probably wasting your money at this point. Wait until the fall and then seed. It will be worth it. For such small spots to reseed, you are not going to lose too much anyway and there will be some grass and weeds coming up in those bare spots. JMHO Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Mike,

I know why you'd feel that way.

The problem is the landowners are unhappy w/ bare spots.

I'm doing it more for "window dressing" than anything.

I am going to reseed early fall. I'll just do bare spots this spring to keep them smiling.


----------



## Fossil02818 (May 31, 2010)

Unless the ground is level and the compost is fine textured the york rake may be too clumsy. A simple chain harrow drag will smooth out those small areas and then follow with the cultipacker after seeding to get good soil -seed contact. We've seeded disturbed areas this way in the past and had good success with clover, orchardgrass and brome. I have also used an annual ryegrass in the mix to get some early establishment.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I don't have a chain harrow or a cultipacker.

All I have is 8' york rake, so that's what I'm going to war with.


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

Maybe you could just wheel it all in after seeding! lol just kidding. But seriously...


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

If the mushroom compost was fresh out of the house and if the pile stayed in the field very long, I'm not sure you will get much to grow with out tillage. Fresh mushroom compost has a lot of salts in it.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I think what I'll do is wait till fall, overseed then put a layer over top of the seed. I want to try one field and see if it works. Or possibly find an overseeder.

Im going to hit the bare spots next week if it ever warms up.

Rest of the world allegedly has "global warming". We have "global cooling" in MY area. Nothing but below average temps and cold rain/snow.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I just put some OG in the drill. Going to head out after lunch to try to patch some bare spots once I spot the bare patches.


----------

